# Poor Albino Oscar...



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Saturday we took a trip to wally world (wal mart) to pick up a few things for the house and i always go look at the poor fish they have in their tanks... well, i saw this Albino Oscar there that had something wrong with his mouth... it looked like he had a mouth full of feathers?!? thats the best way i can describe it. at first i thought it was something he ate but he swam around with it forever and when he got closer it actually looked like part of his mouth. i felt horrible for him so we went back Sunday to buy him and a small tank. if nothing else his last few days wouldnt be cramped and maybe i could figure out how to treat whatever was wrong with him, but he either died or someone else felt as bad for him as i did because he was gone Sunday night. 

Does anyone know what mightve been up with his mouth??


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Awww. My heart is breakin here. Poor guy!

I don't have alot of experence with stuff like this. but I would keep his water really clean, and possibly treat for fungus. I am sure someone here can give you better advise. 

Good Luck with the little guy.

Kathy


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

we didnt get there in time to save him. he either died or someone else felt as bad for him as we did.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like Columnaris.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

i looked that up and found some pictures... that looks like what was on the Oscar. 

Its a shame the way they treat those fish!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree Torpedo

I try NOT to look at the fish at my walmart, as I feel so bad for them, I just wanna bring them all home! 

Sorry about your little oscar. I hope he has a good new home and not the other option.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

remember by buying fish at walmart youre encouraging another fish to take its place.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

i know its probably not for the greater good, but i just didnt have it in me to just let it die.


----------

